# 30 gal live rock turning white



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys been busy but managed to set up my 30 gal had a few problems right now some of the live rock is turning white kind of like a chalk white . Tanks only been up 4 days is it normal to have some turn white.:-?


----------



## ghbofurban (Oct 25, 2011)

It sounds very unhealthy. I'm not an owner of a marine aquarium, but I'm fairly sure that 30 gallons is way too small for a lot of live rock, and four days isn't very much time for the tank to be set up in order to cycle, etc. My assumption is that the live rock is dying, and quite fast.


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

any chance of posting a pic, what is your water paramiters, temp, lighting and lighting schedual, tap water,treated water, or ro/di water. sounds to me like something is out of ballance, and the "live rock" is dying, or allready dead. i personaly would clean as much of the white off as possible..
\


----------



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

wannalearn said:


> any chance of posting a pic, what is your water paramiters, temp, lighting and lighting schedual, tap water,treated water, or ro/di water. sounds to me like something is out of ballance, and the "live rock" is dying, or allready dead. i personaly would clean as much of the white off as possible..
> \


Ok Tank is only 5 days old. I have not tested water yet as I was told I did not really matter yet. No lighting as curing LR and DR 2power heads Temp 78 . It is starting to come back. I see lots of red feather dusters on the rock a bristle worm and I think Aptasia which I know I have to get rid of.


----------



## chain (Oct 19, 2011)

What is Aptasia?


----------



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

chain said:


> What is Aptasia?


 do a search lots of pics


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

chain said:


> What is Aptasia?


 Aiptasia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Santaclaws said:


> Ok Tank is only 5 days old. I have not tested water yet as I was told I did not really matter yet. No lighting as curing LR and DR 2power heads Temp 78 . It is starting to come back. I see lots of red feather dusters on the rock a bristle worm and I think Aptasia which I know I have to get rid of.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chain (Oct 19, 2011)

Looked up aptasia and from what I gather to a coral tank it's like a weed that you want to get rid of or it will try and take over. Is this correct and the reason why it must be gone?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok one thing at a time LOL..
sorry i missed this one (not on as much as i used to be) for the rock turning its all part of the cycle.. its going to have a major die off and this will help to mature the tank as the organisms feed on the dying matter.. as for aptasia if you dont mind it its fine but most people want a semblance of control in their tank and try to get rid ofit as it will take over fast and when mixed with other corals it will kill them.. most people just dont want to see a large investment in corals get whacked by a intruder LOL....


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

ghbofurban said:


> It sounds very unhealthy. I'm not an owner of a marine aquarium, but I'm fairly sure that 30 gallons is way too small for a lot of live rock, and four days isn't very much time for the tank to be set up in order to cycle, etc. My assumption is that the live rock is dying, and quite fast.


This post is completely incorrect. When you don't have a marine background, it is very risky to make any assumptions. 

Live rock is normally put into marine tanks from day 1, assisting with the maturity process.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ghbofurban said:


> It sounds very unhealthy. I'm not an owner of a marine aquarium, but I'm fairly sure that 30 gallons is way too small for a lot of live rock, and four days isn't very much time for the tank to be set up in order to cycle, etc. My assumption is that the live rock is dying, and quite fast.


 Live Rock doesn't die unless removed from the tank and let dry out. Live Rock also has die off when in the Curing process, but the entire rock does not die. White is normal coloring for Live rock thas is being cured, it will get some nasty black on it from die off, but thats about it, then it blooms with life.


----------

